# You Are a Bad Photograher JC



## jcdeboever (Oct 9, 2017)

But don't be a wimp, get better, post some wildlife JC with film, you can't.... You just need to practice. thanks TPF. These are things posted on my fridge. I love me some @Gary A. he is so inspirational and logical. I will develop an image any way I want. I am not skilled at action film photography. However, I can be thanks to guys like @Gary A.  and @Derrel


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 9, 2017)

Hmm, I disagree with your title ... you exposed a mighty fine tail light.

... umm, except for the double exposure you just shown us.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 9, 2017)

Awesome JC


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 9, 2017)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, I disagree with your title ... you exposed a mighty fine tail light.
> 
> ... umm, except for the double exposure you just shown us.


No double exposure, relection.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 9, 2017)

I really like the attached file. It says JC all over it.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 9, 2017)

I opened this thread just to see what such a ridiculously off-based title might be hiding!


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 9, 2017)

Very nice shots.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 9, 2017)

If you look at it too long, it looks like some sort of weird sad alien.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 9, 2017)

Cool photos. And you're better than you think. 

Sharon thinks JC should stop talking to JC before this turns into a Seinfeld episode. Or before SharonCat turns into Mr. Pitt.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks everyone, I feel better. I was told by a local photog group that my shots were amateur like. Also, "I was being pretentious by using film. Film is dead, your wasting your money". The assignment was to bring 3 to six photos for group critique. Very disheartening response from the group. I had to put my big boy pants on to keep from crying. I was very embarrassed. I felt bullied a little. These were two images out of six, they stopped after the reflection one. I stuck around for the others critique and of course, theirs were great. To me they were boring but I just kept my mouth shut. My 4th visit to the group, been a while. My late mentor was part of this group, he would have probably ripped them a new butt. Very clicky group, will not return. They didn't even tell me what I could have done better. When I asked, they said, shoot digital.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 10, 2017)

Sounds like a bunch of jerks.  I belong to two photo groups but they are more about meeting up for shoots than critique.


----------



## Destin (Oct 10, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Thanks everyone, I feel better. I was told by a local photog group that my shots were amateur like. Also, "I was being pretentious by using film. Film is dead, your wasting your money". The assignment was to bring 3 to six photos for group critique. Very disheartening response from the group. I had to put my big boy pants on to keep from crying. I was very embarrassed. I felt bullied a little. These were two images out of six, they stopped after the reflection one. I stuck around for the others critique and of course, theirs were great. To me they were boring but I just kept my mouth shut. My 4th visit to the group, been a while. My late mentor was part of this group, he would have probably ripped them a new butt. Very clicky group, will not return. They didn't even tell me what I could have done better. When I asked, they said, shoot digital.



We have a local group that’s similar. I was a member of their Facebook group for a while and planned on attending a meeting, but their pretentiousness on Facebook turned me off. 

A friend of mine who I shoot with regularaly attended one of their meetings as a guest judge for a photo contest and said they were ridiculous. Basically if you weren’t shooting full frame with pro glass your photos sucked and weren’t worth displaying. 

They try to recruit me at least once a year because “all the local “pros” are members and you should be too.”

I’m all set. 

I have my awesome TPF family, and so does JC


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 10, 2017)

Destin said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone, I feel better. I was told by a local photog group that my shots were amateur like. Also, "I was being pretentious by using film. Film is dead, your wasting your money". The assignment was to bring 3 to six photos for group critique. Very disheartening response from the group. I had to put my big boy pants on to keep from crying. I was very embarrassed. I felt bullied a little. These were two images out of six, they stopped after the reflection one. I stuck around for the others critique and of course, theirs were great. To me they were boring but I just kept my mouth shut. My 4th visit to the group, been a while. My late mentor was part of this group, he would have probably ripped them a new butt. Very clicky group, will not return. They didn't even tell me what I could have done better. When I asked, they said, shoot digital.
> ...


Well, I was shooting full frame... Lol. Seriously, I have no issue with them being bad images, tell me why,  help me get better. That's what I was looking for. I was confused by the amazing leaders pics, blown highlights, soft eyes, saturated skin.  Everyone was ooooing . Definitely a click group, I don't roll that way unless your on my baseball or hockey team.


----------



## Destin (Oct 10, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



But did they apply an awesome filter to the photo?


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 10, 2017)

Destin said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Destin said:
> ...



Maybe, a blown highlight glamour one


----------



## Destin (Oct 10, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



I hear that’s all the rage these days amongst natural light fauxtographers


----------



## fmw (Oct 17, 2017)

It is an interesting shot.  Grainy.  Fast film?  By the way you are a good photographer.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 17, 2017)

fmw said:


> It is an interesting shot.  Grainy.  Fast film?  By the way you are a good photographer.



Thanks, TriX or 400TX if you will. I think I processed this one one but can't remember, I'm not home right now. Looks like I did it, if so I would have used HC110 or D76.


----------

